# Judging vs Perceiving functions



## Ardent15 (Jun 6, 2009)

Not 100% sure this goes here, but I couldn't find anywhere else...

Anyway, I've heard that the 4 Judging functions lend themselves to the person who has those preferences being more opinionated, more willing to express those opinions, more likely to have a temper, and more naturally organized, while the 4 Perceiving functions lend themselves to the person who has those preferences being more observant, more reflective, more self-conscious, and more "people-pleasing." 

In other words, the Judging types feel the need for internal validation, while the Perceiving types feel the need for external validation.

Is this accurate, or an oversimplification?


----------



## Gauntlet (Oct 19, 2010)

The judging functions are:

Fi (introverted feeling) 
Fe (extroverted feeling) 
Ti (introverted thinking)
Te (extroverted thinking)
The perceiving functions are:

Si (introverted sensing) 
Se (extroverted sensing)
Ni (introverted intuition)
Ne (extroverted intuition)

Your type is INTP so you're Ti-Ne. Your dominant function is a judging function while your second function is a perceiving function. Thing is our type (the four letters) is a "code". 


INTP: a P for an introvert means the second letter is extroverted and the third introverted; the I means the the introverted function comes before the extroverted function
INTJ: a J for an introvert means the second letter is introverted and the second extroverted; the I means the the introverted function comes before the extroverted function

ENTP: a P for an extrovert means the second letter is extroverted and the third introverted; the E means the extroverted function comes before the introverted function
ENTJ: a J for an extrovert means the second letter is introverted and the third extroverted; the E means the extroverted function comes before the introverted function
Every type consists of two introverted and two extroverted functions. As well as two judging functions and two perceiving functions.


INTP: Ti (J) - Ne (P) - Si (P) - Fe (J)

So as a dominant judger do you find yourself more "more opinionated, more willing to express those opinions, more likely to have a temper, and more naturally organized"? 

The thing is types have overlapping behaviors. Behaviors attributed to the J/P dichotomy aren't accurate. Instead view Js as needing a resolution (even if they need more input), while Ps continually need more input (even if the situation is truly finalized). It doesn't mean one is more open minded then the other either. It means Js want something final, while Ps need to keep their options open to feel comfortable.

It's also good to note, all Ps have Ti, or Fi and Se or Ne as one of their leading functions, while Js have Te or Fe, and Ni or Si in theirs. It's the combo of functions that make us a P or J you see.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Ardent15 said:


> In other words, the Judging types feel the need for internal validation, while the Perceiving types feel the need for external validation.
> 
> Is this accurate, or an oversimplification?


I've always associated internal validation with introverted functions and external validation with extraverted ones. 

Dominant Fe types in particular seem to feed on external validation. The ones I know anyway.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmm... I would have thought as follows...

Judgement Functions: Fe, Te
Perception Functions: Fi, Ti

While Si/Ni are for drawing conclusions and Se/Ne are for expanding ideas.

Could be wrong though.

It wouldn't makesense though that for an INTP, the dominant function is a judgement function as P stands for perception.

EDIT: FYI... When an INTJ says he could be wrong, he's either trying to be polite or he hasn't put any prior thought into it... but usually INTJs don't say anything unless it's thoughtful.

... albeit obnoxious at times.


----------



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

What if you have them both equally, would that cause conflict in decision making and would you need both internal and external validation?


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

tooboku said:


> Hmmm... I would have thought as follows...
> 
> Judgement Functions: Fe, Te
> Perception Functions: Fi, Ti
> ...


Uh no.....


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Elaborate please, I am interested.



It just seems counter intuitive if you look at it like a matrix.

J/P toggles the direction of the functions. Looking ant the ISTx stack you get

Si | Te | Fi | Ne for ISTJ
Ti | Se | Ni | Fe for ISTP 

or

I | Se|Ti| P
I |Si|Te| J


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually, you are correct.

I just remembered when I started getting interested in this stuff. The split was as described in the first reply.

Since then however, I've been persuaded that Ti and Fi are not judgement functions by nature. Fi is more like a coffee filter and Ti is more like a microscope.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like the way Gauntlet put it:



> The thing is types have overlapping behaviors. Behaviors attributed to the J/P dichotomy aren't accurate. Instead view Js as needing a resolution (even if they need more input), while Ps continually need more input (even if the situation is truly finalized). It doesn't mean one is more open minded then the other either. It means Js want something final, while Ps need to keep their options open to feel comfortable.


If you're going to make a simplification about J/P, this the way to do it while still being accurate. Using behaviors can be iffy because there's always going to be an exception to the rule, causing overlap.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

P or J in relation to cognitive functions mean nothing beyond pointing to your first external function. So, for an extravert P or J would point to their dominant; for an introvert P or J actually points to their auxiliary function.

Thus an ESTP will be Se/Ti/Fe/Ni whereas an ISTP will be Ti/Se/Ni/Fe. So, as you see, the P says little in itself about the functions of a person...


----------

